# PTVO OWNERS ASSOCIATION, INC.



## Avislo (Sep 1, 2018)

*NOTICE OF ANNUAL MEETING & ELECTION OF DIRECTORS 
PTVO OWNERS ASSOCIATION, INC.
OCTOBER 4, 2018 
CAESAR'S PALACE, 3570 S LAS VEGAS BLVD, LAS VEGAS, NV 89109
*
September 1, 2018

Dear Member:

Please take notice that the Annual Meeting (the "Meeting") of the Membership of the PTVO Owners Association, Inc. (the "Association"), which is the owners association overseeing the CLUB WYNDHAM® Access program, will be held on *October 4, 2018*, for the purpose of electing one (1) director and transacting such business as my properly come before the meeting and any adjournments thereof.

Based on your feedback, we are once again offering you, our CLUB WYNDHAM® Access owners, an education seminar designed specifically for the CLUB WYNDHAM® Access owner. This seminar will be led by club experts from our hospitality team and will kick-off at 3:00 PM (PT). During the seminar, you will learn how to make the most of your vacation ownership, how to navigate the new MyClubWyndham.com to book reservations, and find the latest information/resources such as self-paced and live webinar education available on the website.

The official Association Meeting and Election of Directors will begin at 4:00 PM (PT) for the purpose of transacting Association business and conducting the Election of Directors. The full schedule of the events for the day as follows:

*Schedule of Events*
Please note the eligibility and registration requirements of each event:

9:00 AM - Club Wyndham Owner Education Session (open to all Club Wyndham members, including Club Wyndham Access members; *registration required via the myclubwyndham.com website*)

11:00 AM - Club Wynham Annual Owners Meeting (open to all Club Wyndham members, including Club Wyndham Access members; *registration required via the myclubwyndham.com website*)

3:00 PM - Club Wyndham Access Owner Education Session ( *Club Wyndham® Access members only*)

4:00 PM - PTVO Owners Association Annual Meeting (*Club Wyndham® Access members only*)

*s*
Included herewith are the Annual Meeting Agenda and the candidate statements of the owners seeking election to the Board of Directors, as well as your Proxy/Ballot Form. There is one (1) seat up for election this year, to be elected by the votes of all members, including the Declarant. You may submit your Proxy/Ballot Form either online or by mail. The online voting instructions are printed on your Proxy/Ballot Form.

Your participation is critical to ensure that the Association obtains the required quorum of ten percent (10%) of the total voting interests and is able to conduct business, including the Election of Directors, at the Meeting. Therefore, you are urged to promptly submit your Proxy/Ballot. Please note that your online Proxy/Ballot must be received no later than 11:59 PM (ET) on October 2, 2018 in order for it to be counted. In the event that you decide to attend the Meeting in person, you may, if so desired, revoke any previously submitted Proxy/Ballot and vote your interest in person.

In advance, thank you for your prompt attention to this notice. We look forward to seeing you at the 2018 Annual Meeting!

*URL: **www.PTVOAnnMtg.com*


----------



## Avislo (Sep 1, 2018)

For members attending both the Club Plus meeting and the Club Access meeting and seminars, maybe they could post the differences on what the people in attending seeing and hearing.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m pleaswd that they are doing this on my birthday

In years past I attended both meetings. The obvious difference is that the Fairshare trust meeting is talking about the whole club. And the Club Wyndham Access meeting deals just with the “sub” club. 

At the club Wyndham plus meeting. There  are formal presentations from the department that does the renovations at the resorts, from the owner care dept and others. There is also a nice lunch. Questions are asked in separate break out sessions where attendance is limited to about 50 owners. The questions are predictable 1) complaints about sales and 2) complaints from VIPs regarding the loss of cancel/rebook for discounts. This year I would expect complaints about the website and the auto upgrade feature



The CWA meeting is a much smaller and intimate affair, the board takes questions from the floor (at least they did when I attended) 

Both meetings are essentially hoa meetings. And the central to them is  the financial report by Peter Hernandez
Everything else is fluff


----------



## bbodb1 (Sep 23, 2018)

While I am a bit tardy to this, I still have time to submit my proxy online it appears.  
I'm looking around for threads that might suggest a proxy to designate or candidates we should be endorsing that would further the aims and goals of us TUGG'ers.
Am I just not seeing such a thread?


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 23, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> While I am a bit tardy to this, I still have time to submit my proxy online it appears.
> I'm looking around for threads that might suggest a proxy to designate or candidates we should be endorsing that would further the aims and goals of us TUGG'ers.
> Am I just not seeing such a thread?


I am running.  Raymond gonsowski

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaljor (Sep 24, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> While I am a bit tardy to this, I still have time to submit my proxy online it appears.
> I'm looking around for threads that might suggest a proxy to designate or candidates we should be endorsing that would further the aims and goals of us TUGG'ers.
> Am I just not seeing such a thread?



There is a current two page thread discussing this point.  The thread is titled "Need Your Vote!"


----------

